# Professional grooming before all their shots?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Cam needs a good pro-grooming, but he's still in the middle of getting all his shots--needs boosters in 2 more weeks. There is a private groomer right down the street from me who said she would take him, but I'm not sure. I sure don't want him coming in contact with anything he may not be completely vaccinated against. I also don't want to wait another 2 weeks for him to get a trim, but if it's best, I'll wait.

Also, does these forums have a search engine? I couldn't find any--it would be helpful to do searches for certain topics that may have been discussed before....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Personally I wouldn't take him until he has all his shots. I'm an overly-cautious person, so keep that in mind!

Perhaps the groomer will come to your house to do him. That's what I did... my regular groomer accommodated me a couple times and groomed them here until two weeks after their final shots.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I agree I wouldn't take him without having all his shots. If she is willing to take him without him being properly vacinated, she is more likely to take other dogs that aren't current as well.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I third the emotion. LOL I'd wait. He looks very young and it's always safer to wait until

all his baby shots are given and then wait another 3 weeks to make sure it's effective.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I'll make it unanimous. I don't take my pups ANYWHERE until they have all their shots. I'm so type "A" that we didn't even spend alot of time outside on strange grass until the shots were done.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'll make it unanimous. I don't take my pups ANYWHERE until they have all their shots. I'm so type "A" that we didn't even spend alot of time outside on strange grass until the shots were done.[/B]


Yes, type A... me too! .... Both of mine were pretty much home bound until a couple weeks after the shots were complete.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm guilty, I took Lilly to get groomed before she had her rabies shot. I spoke with my vet and he told me it was fine. I told the groomers and they just had me bring her in first thing in the morning, they groomed her right away and I was there to pick her up practically the minute she was done. I don't know if this was a bad thing but my vet didn't seem to have a problem with it and Lilly was just fine.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would err on the side of caution too, it isn't really difficult to bath a puppy and brush and wash his face till he has had all his shots. I take Scooby to a groomer but at the moment I am happy to trim around Koko's eyes and wash and bathe him myself till I know he is fully protected from anything nasty.
I might add too that Koko is a super wriggler and it sure is fun doing the daily wash and brush, but also it's a good way to spend some fun time getting him used to the daily routine and up close and personal handling


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

like the others, i wouldn't risk it. there's no good reason you should take him to a groomer that allows for un-vaccinated animals. you don't want to risk him coming down with something like parvo. believe me. i'd just wait until his series is complete and it's safe to expose him to the world.









i also agree that grooming is a bonding experience. i do all massimo's grooming myself. he's never been to a groomer....


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I agree with everyone else, I know you want to bathe him now, but its just too risky to expose him to the others right now. Think of it this way, if you bathe him yourself now, later on if your groomer is closed or away on vacation, you'll still feel comfortable bathing him at home by yourself. I prefer to take Bella to her groomer, but I can bathe her if I need to, and thats been invaluable to us. Plus, if you have a hard time finding a groomer you want to stick with you can bathe him on your own inbetween groomers. (your puppy is so cute







)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!

I have no problem bathing Cam myself--in fact I just did it this past Monday. I'm more interested in the hair trim at this point. I actually like his hair, but it is just at the brink of being too long for me--it's getting near 3 inches or so and I'd really like his face hair trimmed--it's growing kind of funky around his eyes. 

I do also wash his face daily and brush his hair. It's the trims, espeically around the face, that I want him to go to a groomer for







But I decided I'm going to wait until after his shots. I'll bathe him myself every week or so until then...


----------



## l1yang (Sep 26, 2006)

Oops. I took my pup to the groomer before he had any shots. He's super active and got a clean bill of health from the vet though, so I got lucky I guess. I think it depends on the groomer, and how clean they are. Good luck!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I am a groomer and my shop is at my home. I will not take a young puppy until it has had all it's shots. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

Rascal didn't get his first grooming until after all his shots were done. He now goes once a month. I adore him in the "puppy" cut.


----------

